# Oxley Towers - New Iconic Landmark in KLCC



## darkdevil (Apr 17, 2018)

Oxley Towers KLCC is a new freehold mixed-use development located along Jalan Ampang, Kuala Lumpur City Centre, and is in close proximity to the the iconic Petronas Twin Tower and Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre. Oxley Towers Kuala Lumpur City Centre is set to be the next iconic skyline in KL Malaysia as it features magnificent and modern towers that house some of the best names in the world for retail, services and hospitality.

The development comprises of a office tower, a Jumeirah Hotel with residences, a So Sofitel Hotel with residences, and a retail podium linking all the three towers ranging from 28 to 79 storeys. The Jumeirah tower will offer 181 hotel rooms and 267 home units while the So Sofitel tower will offer 207 hotel rooms and 590 home units. Both the Jumeirah Hotel and So Sofitel Hotel are expected to be completed in 2023.

Source: www.oxleytowersklcc.com


----------



## bruce_bee (Jul 19, 2018)

I like the Skyline of Kuala Lupur very much.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45D3rx3BIv0 I am in love with this amazing drone video about Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## helton12 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## helton12 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## antamhn (Jul 31, 2018)

Cocktails with a view of the towers. When friends are visiting town, this is high in the agenda.. Literally, the 57th floor ^^ Still discovering so many cool hangouts in the city


----------

